# Bunny-Hop verbessern



## Samsagriz (11. August 2016)

Hallo. Eine Sache beim Üben des Bunny-Hop kapiere ich nicht, obwohl ich schon auch etliche Videos angeschaut hab. Es funktioniert schon gut, das VR hoch zu bringen (ja, ich ziehe oder reiße nicht, sondern mache das mit dem Körperimpuls). Das HR ist auch kein Problem. Aber wie ziehe ich das ganze Fahrrad in die Luft? Bei mir klappt maximal, wenn das VR gelandet ist, erst dann HR nach oben bringen. Irgendwie erwische ich dieses Gefühl oder Impuls nicht, wo und wie man den Körper steuern muss, damit es funktioniert. Wie habt ihr diesen Moment geübt? Videos, auch mit der Zeitlupe helfen nicht, und die Räder gehen hoch genug, um das Fahrrad in die Luft zu bringen. Laut Einleitungen, muss man den Körper nach oben "werfen" noch in der Zeit als das VR in der Luft ist, aber ich lande immer erst drauf oder bleibe halbe Sekunde aufm HR rollen und dann geht's ebenso runter..


----------



## everywhere.local (11. August 2016)

Beine anwinkeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samsagriz (11. August 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Beine anwinkeln?


na klar, ich springe ja nicht mit gestreckten Beinen


----------



## DrMo (11. August 2016)

Evtl. hilfereich aus der BMX-Ecke:





und aus der Trial-Ecke:
Als Vorübung der Backhop, aus dem Stand mit gezogenen Bremsen. Eine kleiner Endo (Hinterrad anheben) hilft, dann schnell zurück schaukeln.
http://www.trashzen.com/back-hop.php

Die Kettenstrebe muss möglichst in die Vertikale, d.h. das Vorderrad weit hoch.
In dieser Bewegung stehst du auf und springst ab, wie du auch ohne Rad abspringen würdest.
Dann winkelst du die Beine an, nicht um das Rad mit den Pedalen hoch zu ziehen (das sollte der kleinere Effekt sein),
sondern um Platz zu machen damit DEINE ARME MIT DEM LENKER DAS RAD NACH OBEN UND DANN NACH VORNE SCHIEBEN.
DIES HEBT DAS HINTERRAD.

*Je höher das Vorderrad ist, desto mehr Zeit hast du für die Armbewegung.*
Vielleicht ist das Dein Problem.

Dann das Häschen hüpf aus der Fahrt:
http://www.trashzen.com/bunny-hop-with-mtb.php

Falls noch ein Hindernis dazu kommt ist das Timing wichtig.
Für einen Bunny Hop muss man nicht schnell fahren.

Viel Spaß beim Üben, auf Anhieb klappt das nicht.


----------



## Samsagriz (12. August 2016)

*DrMo*
vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Werde es ab heute probieren, hoffentlich klappt's


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. August 2016)

Super Video!


----------



## Paavo04 (14. August 2016)

Geht auch mit 29er


----------



## Danlion (3. Dezember 2017)

Hi, ich bin auch gerade dabei den Bunny Hop zu erlernen. Bin zwar schon 40, aber irgendwie hat es mich gepackt, ich möchte den gerne können 
Ich bräuchte zu folgendem euren Rat:
Ich bekomme das Rad schon in die Luft, aber halt nicht sehr hoch. Man Sohn hat mich kürzlich gefilmt, da sieht man, dass ich den Lenker nicht richtig an die Hüfte ziehe. Irgendwie hab ich Angst nach hinten zu kippen wenn das Vorderrad nach oben geht, das wird wahrscheinlich der Grund sein. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Angst weg zu trainieren? Ist von euch schon mal jemand nach hinten gekippt oder passiert das nicht ?!
Ich fahre übrigens ein 29´ Fully (Canyon Neuron, Rahmengröße XL) falls das irgendeine Rolle spielt.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Raymond12 (4. Dezember 2017)

Nach hinten kippen kann schon passieren, wenn Du nach der hinten-oben Bewegung die Gegenbewegung nicht einleitest. Nimm nen Karton, oder Anfangs eine kleine Schachtel (Tetrapack). Das sollte bezwecken, das Du das Vorderrad nur soweit wie nötig anhebst. Wenn Du den Bewegungsablauf irgendwann verinnerlicht hast, steigere Dich! Eingestellte Filme helfen übrigens beim Tipps geben!


----------



## Danlion (4. Dezember 2017)

Danke für deinen Tip mit dem TetraPak !
Anbei hab ich auch ein Video von meinem BunnyHop angehängt. Vielleicht kann mir jemand konkret Ratschläge geben was ich momentan noch am gravierendsten falsch mache.


----------



## Raymond12 (4. Dezember 2017)

Video geht nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danlion (4. Dezember 2017)

jetzt müsste es gehen ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Dezember 2017)

Das VR muss eben viel höher. Davon kommt dann auch die Höhe, denn das HR ziehst du ja nach. Ich würde das ganze auch viel explosiver machen. D.h. nicht in der Position mit den angewinkelten Armen verweilen sondern kurz vor dem Absprung einen schnellen Impuls geben. So hilft dir das Ausfedern der Gabel noch ein wenig beim Hochreißen des VR.

Dann musst du dich natürlich weiter nach hinten lehnen. Ich bin bisher noch bei keinem Bunny Hop nach hinten abgestiegen und es gab eine Zeit wo ich davon ca. 100 am Tag gemacht habe.

Die Angst davor war aber natürlich auch da. Kann man damit besiegen, indem man das Ganze auf weichem Rasen übt. Da kommt man dann zwar nicht so hoch, landet aber weich, wenn mal doch was schief gehen sollte.

edit: Das einzige Mal wo ich mir beim Bunny Hop wirklich weh getan habe war, als ich das ganze brakeless gemacht und versaut habe.


----------



## Raymond12 (5. Dezember 2017)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass deine Streckphase nur kurz ist. Schau Dir im BMX Fahrschulvideo oben mal die Sequenz ab 0:43 an und vergleiche das mit deiner Körperhaltung in deinem Video (letzte Aufnahme bevor das HR den Boden verlässt). Mir scheint es, dass du das HR nicht durch die Streckung des Körpers nach oben bekommst, sondern hauptsächlich durch Anfersen.

edit: Noch was: Mir ist jetzt erst aufgefallen, dass da ein Stock liegt über den Du rüberwillst. Du ziehst dafür das VR zu früh nach oben. Wenn Du einen halben Meter weitergefahren wärst, wärste vielleicht auch mit HR rübergekommen. Je nach Höhe und Länge des Hindernisses musst Du das Timing für Deinen Absprung anpassen. Das ist aber Übungssache.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (5. Dezember 2017)

Danlion schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin auch gerade dabei den Bunny Hop zu erlernen. Bin zwar schon 40, aber irgendwie hat es mich gepackt, ich möchte den gerne können
> Ich bräuchte zu folgendem euren Rat:
> Ich bekomme das Rad schon in die Luft, aber halt nicht sehr hoch. Man Sohn hat mich kürzlich gefilmt, da sieht man, dass ich den Lenker nicht richtig an die Hüfte ziehe. Irgendwie hab ich Angst nach hinten zu kippen wenn das Vorderrad nach oben geht, das wird wahrscheinlich der Grund sein. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Angst weg zu trainieren? Ist von euch schon mal jemand nach hinten gekippt oder passiert das nicht ?!
> Ich fahre übrigens ein 29´ Fully (Canyon Neuron, Rahmengröße XL) falls das irgendeine Rolle spielt.
> ...



Wenn du nach hinten kippst, musst du einfach auf den Füßen landen. Dann kann dir nichts passieren.


----------



## Danlion (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich probiere mal die Körperstreckung besser hin zu bekommen. Diesen Teil finde ich sehr schwer, aber Übung macht den Meister ...


----------



## Jacoul (6. Dezember 2017)

Übe noch ein bisschen dem Impuls um das Vorderrad nach oben zu bekommen einzeln. Dass nimmt dann die Angst vorm Abflug nach hinten. Wenn du da dann immer ne schöne Höhe drin hast kommt der nächste Schritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (7. Dezember 2017)

Danlion schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Tip mit dem TetraPak !
> Anbei hab ich auch ein Video von meinem BunnyHop angehängt. Vielleicht kann mir jemand konkret Ratschläge geben was ich momentan noch am gravierendsten falsch mache.



Deine Manual-Bewegung ist viel zu schwach ausgeprägt. Mach die mal ruhig übetrieben, als würdest Du nen Manual oder ein Wheely machen wollen.


----------



## 6uu6 (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich glaube, dein Sattel ist viel zu hoch. Du musst vor dem Absprung richtig tief gehen können. Nur so kannst du dann hoch springen.


----------



## Danlion (8. Dezember 2017)

Danke für eure Tipps! Ich werde üben um mit dem Vorderrad mehr Höhe zu bekommen. In manchen Videos wird zum Anheben des Vorderrads nach hinten oben gegangen um anschließend in die Streckung zu gehen (wie im BMX Video). Im Video von fahrtechnik.tv geht er allerdings nach hinten unten und dann in die Streckung.
Was ist nach eurer Erfahrung besser ?


----------



## 6uu6 (9. Dezember 2017)

Für mich die beste Erklärung (bin aber auch noch kein Experte)






Gruss


----------



## davidhellmann (10. Dezember 2017)

Nen komplett starres Fahrrad nehmen. BMX, Dirtbike whatever und es ist glaube deutlich einfacher. Ohne zu wissen was du jetzt hast. 
Ich versuch es immer so zu erklären das man erstmal versucht immer ein zwei Meter auf dem Hinterrad zu rollen um Gefühl dafür zu bekommen. Dann das Hinterrad anheben beim rollen einfach bissl probieren und dann das ganze verbinden. Hochziehen kurz rollen und dann hinten nachziehen. Um erstmal ein Gefühl zu bekommen. Wenn du dann höhe willst musst du das wie oben schon geschrieben dann auch explosiver machen. Wichtig ist halt das man diese kurze auf dem hinterrad rollen ins Gefühl bekommt und keine Parallels macht


----------



## Danlion (30. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich denke ich konnte meinen BunnyHop unter anderem dank eurer Tipps verbessern  Anbei der letzte Versuch:






Ich habe es jetzt geschafft über eine stehende Frostschutzflasche zu springen unter der 2 Stöcke für eine zusätzliche Höhe sorgen. Das Bike ist auf Flatpedals umgerüstet, so dass ich es mit den Füssen auch nicht hochziehen kann.

Kann man das jetzt schon als BunnyHop bezeichnen ? Für Kritiken und bevorzugt weitere Tipps bin ich immer dankbar.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Dezember 2017)

Noch ein wenig länger nach hinten lehnen beim/nach dem Absprung. D.h. den Lenker noch weiter zur Hüfte. Dann kommt die Kiste noch höher und du landest nicht so frontlastig.


----------



## Chainzuck (31. Dezember 2017)

Das ist auf jedenfall ein richtiger bunnyhop! Den prinzipiellen Ablauf hast du verstanden. Um jetzt noch mehr Höhe rauszuholen solltest du finde ich an deiner Beinarbeit arbeiten. Ein größerer bewegungsumfang, bei dem du noch tiefer gehst mit KSP und dann die Beine streckst, Hüfte zum Lenker ziehst führt zu mehr Höhe. Idealerweise versuchst du nach dem strecken das bike in den Körper auf zu nehmen.
Aber su bist auf jeden schonmal viel weiter gekommen, als einige je kommen werden, weiter so!


----------



## Fliegenkla7sche (15. Januar 2018)

Ich versuche mich auch gerade am bunny Hop und übe soviel es gerade geht. Meine Frage die mich beschäftigt. 
Kann ich das mit meinen Cube analog machen, oder kann ich mir was kaputt machen weil es dafür nicht ausgelegt sein könnte?


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Januar 2018)

Fliegenkla7sche schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich auch gerade am bunny Hop und übe soviel es gerade geht. Meine Frage die mich beschäftigt.
> Kann ich das mit meinen Cube analog machen, oder kann ich mir was kaputt machen weil es dafür nicht ausgelegt sein könnte?


Kannst du machen. Warum sollte es kaputt gehen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliegenkla7sche (16. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Kannst du machen. Warum sollte es kaputt gehen dabei?



Keine Ahnung. Gab gestern als ich geübt hatte auch so ein leichtes komisches Geräusch deswegen meine Frage.


----------



## Toemmes (16. Januar 2018)

Solltest vielleicht ein Kettenstrebenschutz rauf machen, oder einfach ein Schlauch rum wickeln. Weil vermutlich die Kette das Geräusch verursacht hat indem sie auf die Kettenstrebe geschlagen ist.


----------



## Fliegenkla7sche (30. Januar 2018)

Servus leut's
Gibt es einen tipp wie ich das Vorderrad beim Bunny Hop höher bekomme?
Ich mache es zur zeit so:
Ich fahre im Stehen, gehe leicht in die knie, stoße mich nach hinten und gebe dem lenker einen schups nach vorne so das meinem Arme gestreckt sind. Bekomme das Vorderrad nicht hoch genug.
Weiß nicht ob es mit dem sattel zu tun hat, da er nicht bis ganz nach unten geht um mehr Platz nach hinten zu  haben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Januar 2018)

Fliegenkla7sche schrieb:


> Servus leut's
> Gibt es einen tipp wie ich das Vorderrad beim Bunny Hop höher bekomme?
> Ich mache es zur zeit so:
> Ich fahre im Stehen, gehe leicht in die knie, stoße mich nach hinten und gebe dem lenker einen schups nach vorne so das meinem Arme gestreckt sind. Bekomme das Vorderrad nicht hoch genug.
> Weiß nicht ob es mit dem sattel zu tun hat, da er nicht bis ganz nach unten geht um mehr Platz nach hinten zu  haben.


Video!


----------



## Fliegenkla7sche (31. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Video!


Habe leider noch kein Videomaterial was ich vorzeigen kann, daher mein Waage Beschreibung. Habe in Videos auch gesehen das man beim Vorderrad hochziehen das gesamte bike quasi unter sivhb( durchschieben) soll und mit den Pedalen noch arbeiten soll. Ist das so richtig ?
Werde wenn das Wetter die Tage entsprechend ist mal ein Video machen, kann nur leider noch ein wenig dauern.


----------



## Danlion (31. Januar 2018)

Ich hab das erst besser hinbekommen, als ich mir ein höheres Hindernis hingelegt habe. Dann kommt die Höhe beim Vorderrad automatisch ...


----------

